# IBS D free



## pablonewyork (Aug 7, 2015)

Living IBS-D free

After a little over 2 months of several and very strong symptoms of IBS-D and in consequence extreme anxiety, lack of hope, visits to GI doctors, searching online, etc, I am able to manage/control all symptoms (or maybe I healed myself)

This is what I did:




First I made sure about the diagnosis, I did every exam/study to discard any other diagnosis.



I started the FODMAP diet, this way my gut would take a break from fermenting food, even if I am not allergic/intolerant to any food.



I take every morning 5 grams of L-Glutamine to heal the tissue of my intestines (I strongly suggest "IntestiNew" as it has few other components that will help with irritation of the bowel)



I do cardio exercises every day, just for 20 minutes, this way I produce more endorphins, get distracted, feel better. 20 minutes is enough to don't feel it as an obligation and feel the results in your body.



I take 10 drops of Grapefruit Seed Extract (GSE brand) in a glass of water once a day. They say it kills any bug you may have in the intestines (parasite, bad bacteria, virus)



I take a probiotic with Saccharomyces boulardii (not good bacteria but fungi) It's the best to treat diarrhea.



I have peppermint tea few times a day, this helps with cramps, gas, relaxes the tension in the gut, etc (I think the best is Heather's Tummy teas)



I'm very open about my situation with all my close friends, relatives and coworkers. This makes it easy to relax the mind and don't feel the tension of acting "weird" in front of anyone. Having sense of humor helps me a lot too.



I take 1 tablespoon of soluble fiber every night after dinner (I take Metamucil, it works best for me, other people take Acacia fiber) This helps to absorb the excess of water from the intestines and create more solid stools.



Having a good sleep is very important, there are plenty of natural sleep aid products that can help to it.



Don't feel alone in this, we are millions of people with the same problem, this won't last forever, we can have normal lives, we have to try different options on how to handle it until we find the right one for us (or we can create our own option) It is key to don't stress even more when symptoms are present, we can learn how to deal with them and they will disappear.


Since I started to do what I mentioned above I started to recover gradually and in less than a month I started to have solid stools and decreased a lot my visits to the toilet (from almost 20 down to 3). I can go to work, go out, etc with no worries.

You can do your research, ask your doctor about any of the products/steps I took to recover. He can give you better info than me. I am just sharing how I recovered my life after my personal research


----------



## Raivis Lindemanis (Jul 7, 2016)

thank you,solid advice,how are you doing now?


----------



## forseegood (Jun 14, 2016)

Great post.

I like that you are taking the natural approach. And you've mentioned you gave this time and within a month you experience the positive results. I'm fairly new at this and have just received my Heather's tea (both the peppermint and fennel <~ a recommendation from a friend here). Instead of the Metamucil, I've started on a very small amount of Heather's Acacia fiber. So I will give all this some time.

Also a week or so ago I ordered Cannaboids oil and have been taking a few drops of that a couple of times per day.

I've also been taking L-Glutamine.

Things are not perfect, but I'm being hopeful Patience and consistency I suppose is a couple of the most important ingredients to throw into the mix.

I like your plan... (curious though, do you "on occasion" take Imodium?). The idea that everything is being done by proper diet and natural remedies is quite appealing.

I wish you continued success with this.

Don't go away.. stick around and keep us posted.


----------



## lyka (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi, im new here.. Actually, im not yet diagnosed to have IBS.. But with what my experiencing, i think i have this condition.. I usually wake up from a good sleep, about 8 am because of the urge to poop.. My poop is formed with some undigested food, but dispers once flushed out... Then another episode of defaction after having my breakfast., then the rest of the will be fine. Im experiencing this about almost one month now..


----------



## lyka (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi, im new here.. Actually, im not yet diagnosed to have IBS.. But with what my experiencing, i think i have this condition.. I usually wake up from a good sleep, about 8 am because of the urge to poop.. My poop is formed with some undigested food, but dispers once flushed out... Then another episode of defaction after having my breakfast., then the rest of the will be fine. Im experiencing this about almost one month now..


----------



## forseegood (Jun 14, 2016)

Lyka,

I sincerely hope that your condition does not progress. That is EXACTLY how mine began (now 16 months ago) ... You described my first month to a tee. Within a month or two it was full blown liquid stools (with some particles of undigested food) and pretty much stayed that way since.

I think what kept me out of the hospital with daily diarrhea (three to five in morning) was bone broth for vitamins/minerals.

I think what may have happened ... the colon and GI system continued to become more and more irritated. I did not find this forum until a month ago. I wish I had the time now to go through my entire regime. I will say this. The more natural remedies have helped (by far) more than anything OTC or med. Read here and see what others are doing. This is a site that may be helpful too. http://www.heatherstummycare.com ... the products will not cure but relieve symptoms. I drink bone broth daily for nourishment (google benefits and how to make it). B-12 sublingual daily You do not want to become anemic. Got to run... good luck ... If things worsen, it will be discouraging. Just hang in there. I hope you don't experience the rough ride I've experienced.


----------

